# bypass email exchange security on ics 232 leak.



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an AOSP email.apk and exchange.apk that bypasses my company's exchange security policy. It works on CM9 but it doesn't work on the stock leak. Is there a way to make it work on the stock leak? If so, how? Better yet is there a motoemail.apk out there with the exchange security already bypassed?


----------



## jayboyyyy (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually was looking for this for the stock ics that recently came out and ended up just making my own. You can see if this works for you. hhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957432


----------

